# 94 altima, Help car wants to start but it wont :( 55 code =Elect Fuel Injection



## jay25 (Oct 5, 2002)

Today I went over this good female friends house to work on her car. The car started once I poured fuel thru the TB. I constantly get the 55 code. Car is a 5 spd 1994 manual maxima. I replaced the cap and rotor, replaced the fuel filter with a 300Z TT fuel filter and also replaced the plugs. I checked the air filter. What could it possibly be. The car almost starts but it now it wont. The car stayed one for like 5 secs. When I press on the gas pedal it doesnt do anything like if it was not getting any fuel. Could it be the injectors or the fuel pump. I am very very lost. I am a maxima owner. Fortunately the ECU is very similar to ours. Please help


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

It could be a bad injector, or coil. The bad coil will cut spark, and a bad injector might be flooding the engine.


----------

